

Yahoo Launches "Stock Market for Ads" - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8395

======
tom_rath
So, will advertisers still be forced to place ads on all Yahoo content
networks (regardless of quality), or will I finally be able to create a
campaign to advertise only on Yahoo's search pages?

------
byrneseyeview
Sounds like <http://exchange.contextweb.com/>

